# 37, nearly 8 weeks pregnant and spotting



## Spaggy37

I am absolutely terrified, i had a brown bleed 31/8 had a weeks bed rest and it settled, yesterday, after coming home from work i started having pink spotting, i phoned emergency midwife and she said that it could be implantation bleed or when my period would have been due, got more and more distressed (the bleeding was how my miscarriage started), spoke to another midwife and she tried to get me up the hospital last night, but, the hospital would only let me go up if i was in extreme pain and bleeding heavy & bright red :( So, i now have to wait till Thursday to go to the EPU!!! Has anyone else experienced this??? I am sooooo worried :cry:


----------



## DeeM73

Just try and relax as much as possible,I know that's easier said than done.I know what you are going through been through it myself :(If you are really worried just insist that you want to be seen to put your mind at ease.Big hugs xx


----------



## wondertwins

I know it's not easy, but try to relax until you have more information. 

For whatever it's worth...I'm almost 12 weeks pregnant with twins and started bleeding a week ago -- some of it was red, some of it was brown. It was fairly light, but it was more than a few spots. When it started, I went to see my doctor the very next morning. The ultrasound showed my little babes were doing just fine. The doctor did an exam and couldn't find anything definitive causing the bleed. It lasted for about 5 days (getting lighter with each day), and now it's gone. Anyway... my doctor says that small bleeds are pretty common, and often times, they cannot tell what causes them. So try not to stress out too much.


----------



## suzimc

Same thing happened to me last week, just try to keep your chin up sweetie and assume the best is going to happen! xxx


----------



## happymamma

I don't know if you watch that show "I didn't know I was pregnant" But, these women didnt know cuz their tests came back bfn, and/or they still got their af every month!! The norm is we shouldn't bleed while pregnant, but I've been seeing more and more how many women do, and their babies are absolutely fine!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Spaggy37

Passed a tiny clot this even and the blood is turning redder, not flowing per se, only when i wipe, not on pad and still no pain, although feel heavy down there, will call emergency midwife in the morning and see what she says, worried sick!!!:cry::cry:


----------



## DeeM73

Hope everything is ok,take care and let us know how you get on x:hug:


----------



## susan36

thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

Im sorry to hear this. Stay positive and best wishes.


----------



## lullabybarb

Thinking of you hun, insist on going to the hospital to put your mind at rest. Hugs x


----------



## Spaggy37

Spoke to emergency midwife this morning, she is still saying that it could be that i will bleed during pregnancy, i KNOW that this is a miscarriage, she suggested going to GP, which i did, he is saying i just have to wait till Thursday, although when he said it could be implantation bleed or miscarriage, i said i know its a miscarriage he actually listened to me, what a relief, i know its crap news but at least i feel like i am not stupid, will stay on here till Thursday just in case a miracle occurs, i doubt it, i am 99.9% sure that i have no baby, so, i want this over and done with ASAP :)


----------



## wondertwins

sending you lots of hugs. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## susan36

hey i was spotting on the 5th . i really thoguth i had lost my baby all weekend i was so sure i had lost it . on the monday i was booked in for a scan and saw little beans heart flickering away. i know seeing spotting is really scary iv been thro it 4 times and never been a good result . but miracals (spelling) do happen . sending u some :hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

Sending lots of hugs and love.I hope all goes well on Thursday,you never know.Keep in touch xx


----------

